# Aristo-craft C-16



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

My newly acquired C-16 has the male plug on the back of the tender for battery operation. I need a female receptacle for that plug. With Aristo Craft gone, I was hoping someone on this forum would have one of these receptacles I could buy? I would rather not cut of the plug from the tender leads if I could help it!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is the usual AristoCraft plug I have found them at model airplane and auto shops. I had Charles Ro add a battery connection to my USAt Hudson and that is the plug they used. You might check with them.

Chuck


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thats what i am using (paint them black)*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clearance-1...e899b7&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=191129830295


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you. Those look like they will work!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They have the same pin spacing as the JST plugs too. You could keep the tender plug and use a JST female with it. As a bonus, you can mate them in either polarity


----------



## k225 (Aug 20, 2014)

The connector set is available from All Electronics under catalog number CON-240. http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...2-conductor-locking-connectors-w/leads/1.html


----------

